# Star Trek könnte Quentin Tarantinos letzter Film werden



## Darkmoon76 (17. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek könnte Quentin Tarantinos letzter Film werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek könnte Quentin Tarantinos letzter Film werden*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (18. Juli 2019)

wird seit 15 Jahren behauptet das er nur 10 Filme drehen will... das ständige wiederholen macht es nicht interessanter...

Mag ich Tarantinos Filme? Die meisten sehr... dreht sich die Welt weiter wenn er keinen mehr dreht? allerdings...

Ist ja nun nicht so als wäre nun der beste aller Zeiten oder so. Und so wichtig wie ihm die Aufmerksamkeit ist (sonst wäre er nicht ständig in den News) und das Filme drehen ansich auch, wird er vermutlich weiter drehen wenn ihm wieder ein gutes Projekt reinflattert.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2019)

Das ist alles Kaffeesatzleserei. Bekäme Tarantino einen Super-Script würde er sicher auch keinen 11, 12 oder 13. Film ablehnen. Es steht und fällt mit den Ideen. Wenn Tarantino in 10 Jahren eine Super Idee hat dreht er garantiert wieder. Egal ob er da Star Trek schon gedreht hat oder nicht.


----------



## Asuramaru (18. Juli 2019)

Ich sehe Tarantino schon als einen der Besten an,seine Filme sind auch heute noch so gut wie ohne CGI und die Stunts basieren auf reiner Choreographie und Schauspielkunst.Solche Filme in einem Zeitalter wo CGI kaum noch wegzudenken ist zu drehen, ist schon eine echte Kunst und  erfordert sehr viel Ideenreichtum und Liebe für das Handwerk.

Besonders gut zu sehen ist das weil Tarantino in seinen Filmen meist die selben Darsteller benutzt und mit ihnen zusammenarbeitet. Allein das erfordert schon eine menge vertrauen in den Darsteller und auch gute Zusamenarbeit beim Drehen am Set.Er haut auch nicht jedes Jahr ein Film raus wie man anderer und nimmt auch nicht jedes Drehbuch an was man ihm vorlegt,besonders Leonardo Dicaprio kommt in seinen Filmen richtig gut rüber.

Tarantino ist schon einer der ganz Großen und wenn er keine Filme mehr dreht wird man das schon merken und vermissen.


----------



## Leuenzahn (18. Juli 2019)

Tja, nachdem sein besonders auserwählter Gönner Weinstein durch Sexgeschichtchen sich in Hellyschutt, da mußt es dann aber schon bunt treiben, wenn da mal überhaupt mal Aufmerksamkeit drauf fällt, vergeigt hat, ist jetzt eventuell auch Quentins Stern am sinken. 

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wenn man das Bizarre  und die Action wegläßt, zwischendrinn richtig hinsieht, dann merkt man auch, daß Quentin nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat. Und diese Eigenschaft teilt er mit sehr vielen "Stars" und Produzenten usw. Da merkt man ersteinmal was für eine Negativauslese in Politik, Wirtschaft und Gesellschaftsleben uns hier im Westen als die großen Macher verkauft werden. Naja, das Jauchefaß ist voll und schwitzt für alle unübersehbar kräftig den Inhalt aus, da hilft auch kein Blitzlicht und Glemmer mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2019)

Also bis die Idee wirklich in trockenen Tüchern ist halte ich meine Hoffnung /Erwartung / Freude noch zurück. Ich glaube es erst wenn Paramount endgültig grünes Licht gibt und sich nicht wieder wegen Gagen-Streitfragen mit den Darstellern verkracht, denn es soll nach wie vor um die jetzige Kelvin-Timeline und eben die verjüngte TOs-Crew gehen.

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18526345.html


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Tja, nachdem sein besonders auserwählter Gönner Weinstein durch Sexgeschichtchen sich in Hellyschutt, da mußt es dann aber schon bunt treiben, wenn da mal überhaupt mal Aufmerksamkeit drauf fällt, vergeigt hat, ist jetzt eventuell auch Quentins Stern am sinken.   Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wenn man das Bizarre  und die Action wegläßt, zwischendrinn richtig hinsieht, dann merkt man auch, daß Quentin nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat. Und diese Eigenschaft teilt er mit sehr vielen "Stars" und Produzenten usw. Da merkt man ersteinmal was für eine Negativauslese in Politik, Wirtschaft und Gesellschaftsleben uns hier im Westen als die großen Macher verkauft werden. Naja, das Jauchefaß ist voll und schwitzt für alle unübersehbar kräftig den Inhalt aus, da hilft auch kein Blitzlicht und Glemmer mehr.


Sag mal nimmst du was um solches wirre Zeug zu schreiben oder bist du einfach naturstoned?


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sag mal nimmst du was um solches wirre Zeug zu schreiben oder bist du einfach naturstoned?



naja, du musst wissen das Aluhüte die Gedankenkontrollstrahlen konzentrieren und nicht zerstreuen, das ist halt so wie ein Ei dass in die Mikrowelle legst, dass passiert dann mit einem Hirn

Ansonsten:
Ich glaube Tarantino an Star Trek ran zu lassen ist eine so Tolle Idee wie die Lego Movie Macher an Star Wars, besser man sucht sich schonmal einen wie Ron Howard der dann den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen kann 
So mag ich Tarantino, aber ich habe absolut Null vertrauren daran dass dabei ein gescheiter Star Trek Film bei raus kommt


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, du musst wissen das Aluhüte die Gedankenkontrollstrahlen konzentrieren und nicht zerstreuen, das ist halt so wie ein Ei dass in die Mikrowelle legst, dass passiert dann mit einem Hirn


ICh war mir nicht sicher ob er einen trägt, deswegen erstmal die stoned Variante.


----------



## johnny05 (18. Juli 2019)

Noch einer der keine Ahnung vom Star Trek Universum hat und sich daran versucht . Pulp Fiction war der einzig gute Film von Tarantino , der Rest war eher Trash - Kino ....
Er machts also wie Jar Jar Abrams , viel Krach , Bumm , ein paar fliegende Körperteile dazu schon hat man Star Trash - Kill Jar Jar ...


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2019)

johnny05 schrieb:


> Noch einer der keine Ahnung vom Star Trek Universum hat und sich daran versucht . Pulp Fiction war der einzig gute Film von Tarantino , der Rest war eher Trash - Kino ....
> Er machts also wie Jar Jar Abrams , viel Krach , Bumm , ein paar fliegende Körperteile dazu schon hat man Star Trash - Kill Jar Jar ...



Oh, du hast einen fiesen Tippfehler, du hast etwas Lächerliches geschrieben statt Stuart Baird, Regisseur von Nemesis, welcher den Karren so gegen die Wand gefahren hat dass man keine weiteren Star Trek Filme mehr für Jahre hatte und nie Star Trek geschaut hat, nicht wusste das Georgie kein Alien ist oder Generell sich Arschig dem Cast gegenüber verhalten hat
pass das nächste mal besser auf, man könnte meinen dass ein Hate Hipster bist der nie Star Trek geschaut hast und daher nicht so Folgen wie Ganz neue Dimensionen oder die Hälfte aller DS9 Epsioden wenn es ums Dominion geht kennen kann


----------



## Frullo (19. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oh, du hast einen fiesen Tippfehler, du hast etwas Lächerliches geschrieben statt Stuart Baird, Regisseur von Nemesis, welcher den Karren so gegen die Wand gefahren hat dass man keine weiteren Star Trek Filme mehr für Jahre hatte und nie Star Trek geschaut hat, nicht wusste das Georgie kein Alien ist oder Generell sich Arschig dem Cast gegenüber verhalten hat
> pass das nächste mal besser auf, man könnte meinen dass ein Hate Hipster bist der nie Star Trek geschaut hast und daher nicht so Folgen wie Ganz neue Dimensionen oder die Hälfte aller DS9 Epsioden wenn es ums Dominion geht kennen kann



Sag mal, biste eigentlich mit JJA verwandt? Cousin 3. Grades oder so?  Du verteidigst sein Machwerk sowohl im SW- als auch im ST-Universum derart intensiv (Und mit den gleichen Vorwürfen, von wegen nicht gesehen...), dass man glatt den Eindruck gewinnen könnte, es gehe dabei um Deine Familienehre. 

Dabei ist (und  bleibt) es nun mal so, dass nicht jedem gefällt, in welche Richtungen er die beiden Franchises geführt hat. Disclaimer: Dafür braucht es keine faktischen Gründe, auch wenn Du das unentwegt voraussetszt.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wenn man das Bizarre  und die Action wegläßt, zwischendrinn richtig hinsieht, dann merkt man auch, daß Quentin nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat.



a) Wenn man bei der Beurteilung von Einsteins Leben die Relativitätstheorie und sonstige wissenschaftlichen Texte wegläßt, war das auch nur irgendso'n Mensch.

b) Ist nicht gerade das "Bizarre" das, anhand dessen man "nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben" nachweisen kann? Sprich: wenn man das *nicht *berücksichtigt - es also keine Spritze in den Brustkorb, keinen Autounfall mit Schußwaffe und keine Uhr im Aersch geben würde ... dann wäre Pulp Fiction doch ein Film, in dem 2 Typen einen goldenen Koffer abholen, in einem Restaurant frühstücken und dann in den Sonnenuntergang reiten ...


----------

